# DRDC to CF Int:  Give GOSSIP a chance



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2011)

This abstract from a DRDC paper just released (33 pg 1.48MB PDF):


> The _Graphical Overview of the Social and Semantic Interactions of People_ (GOSSIP) is a software program designed to help analysts find important entities discussed in a document collection and uncover the nature of the connections among them. It uses a computational model of a semantic system to create “meaning” representations of all the words/terms it encounters in the collection—including proper names. In this report, we demonstrate that the semantic representation of proper names discussed in a document collection can be usefully queried to find out how strongly the entities are associated with a set of user-defined qualities or concepts. We recommend that GOSSIP be trailed in contexts where intelligence analysts or those engaged in influence activities are forced to quickly develop situational awareness about individuals or organizations in a domain from large collections of relevant documents.


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Jun 2011)

Tony,
Re: this PDF. Is it in regard's to CRDC in regard's to Int collected by Int(army) or is this Gossip
as a new way of collecting intel as a National Defence strategty by our Armed force's and other
Int Agencie's like CISIS. Doe's this also use an artificial intelligence like a computer to also access
info IE: WWW,Cell Phone,wireless paper via WWW. Just curious as one of my specialisation's in 
the Military was INT. Anyway Tony I was just curious. Thank's and
Besr Regard's,
Scoty B
P.S. the download link didn't work probably cause I'am still usin Win98. Can you send the
pub via my E-Mail leigh111655@yahoo.com. Thank's I owe ya a beer.
http://pubs.drdc.gc.ca/inbasket/CEBsupport.101110_0919.Toronto_TR_2010_188_finalpdfa.pdf


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2011)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner - e-mail inbound.


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Jul 2011)

Copy-recieved..
Thank's Tony.   Appreciated.
SALUTE- Scoty B


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jul 2011)

Is this better than RUMOR?


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Jul 2011)

I think this is a top view of Madonna, not JS   :-[

ME


----------

